# Setup for slinging 15 gram rocks?



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm wondering what your setups for rocks are? At hunting speeds BTW

Thanks.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Double 22mm straight cut TBG.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok thanks, its for a 40 inch draw as well, so do you think i could reduce the draw weight a bit, or had you factored that in?

Thanks


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

11/4 taper to 3/4 in .040 latex


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

crapshot said:


> 11/4 taper to 3/4 in .040 latex


Thanks, is that double or single?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

1 inch straight tbg and i forgot to say, draw farther back if you can. Tapers are faster but more tricky to cut right and dont last as long. what matters is that you max out the latex so cut the bands short then draw deep. But if you know how to cut tapers i second crapshots 11/4-3/4 maybe around 8 or 9 inches long.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Let me see ... 15 grams is 230+ grains. Now, I am a fan of heavy ammo for hunting. But that does seem excessive to me. Personally, I would cut down the rock size to about 10 grams or so. You will still get plenty of umph, but with higher velocity and flatter trajectory.

One reasonable band calculator suggests two layers of TBG cut .75 inches straight, with a band length of 10.5 inches ... that's for 10 gram ammo, and your draw length of 40 inches, giving a moderate band life. You can put in parameters yourself here:

http://www.slingshotchannel.com/band_calc.html

That calculator will give you a reasonable place to start ... of course you will have to refine it to suit yourself and your circumstances.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

that 11/4 to 3/4 taper is single bands in .040 latex


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I was using double one inch straight cuts cut a little long when I was shooting large rocks. That's my go-to for shooting rocks


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it's so hard to give a definite answer on things like this because everyone that shoots a ammo close to what you shoot has there own preference just like this thread here so far there has been 5 completely different set ups that each person swears by,slingshot shooting is such a personal thing you really just have to do your own trial and error


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

bigron said:


> it's so hard to give a definite answer on things like this because everyone that shoots a ammo close to what you shoot has there own preference just like this thread here so far there has been 5 completely different set ups that each person swears by,slingshot shooting is such a personal thing you really just have to do your own trial and error


Yeah, i just wanted some setups to try to figure out what works for me


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Charles said:


> Let me see ... 15 grams is 230+ grains. Now, I am a fan of heavy ammo for hunting. But that does seem excessive to me. Personally, I would cut down the rock size to about 10 grams or so. You will still get plenty of umph, but with higher velocity and flatter trajectory.
> 
> One reasonable band calculator suggests two layers of TBG cut .75 inches straight, with a band length of 10.5 inches ... that's for 10 gram ammo, and your draw length of 40 inches, giving a moderate band life. You can put in parameters yourself here:
> 
> ...


Thankyou Charles, Ill give that a try.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

crapshot said:


> that 11/4 to 3/4 taper is single bands in .040 latex


I might try 11/2-1 inch single for 0.30 latex, i have a lot lying around.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Something0riginal said:


> 1 inch straight tbg and i forgot to say, draw farther back if you can. Tapers are faster but more tricky to cut right and dont last as long. what matters is that you max out the latex so cut the bands short then draw deep. But if you know how to cut tapers i second crapshots 11/4-3/4 maybe around 8 or 9 inches long.


I have no problem cutting tapers, so ill give it a try.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

One of the old forum members "NICO" uses stones/clay balls all the time and ammo in the 15-20g area. He uses chained #64 or #32 rubber bands as his power source most of the time and is very, very successful with it. Heavy ammo like that does not need to be driven to super fast ~140fps and kills by blunt force trauma, it is very effective on pigeon, squirrel, rabbet size game.

I believe one of the old time legions, Texas Charlie used a simple sling and heavy ammo to down many rabbits, the great Rufus Hussey used a simple Y fork sling with flats with BIG ammo to hunt with. Your 230gr ammo will put a hurt on small game for sure, as my 5/8 steel (252gr) is going out at ~185fps and hits extremely hard. I'm using 5/16OD tubes, 8.25" static length and a 38+ draw.

The only thing about using heavy ammo is the trajectory which takes some practice to get used too, but if you keep your shots in the 10-25yd range that is no problem.

wll


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

wll said:


> One of the old forum members "NICO" uses stones/clay balls all the time and ammo in the 15-20g area. He uses chained #64 or #32 rubber bands as his power source most of the time and is very, very successful with it. Heavy ammo like that does not need to be driven to super fast ~140fps and kills by blunt force trauma, it is very effective on pigeon, squirrel, rabbet size game.
> 
> I believe one of the old time legions, Texas Charlie used a simple sling and heavy ammo to down many rabbits, the great Rufus Hussey used a simple Y fork sling with flats with BIG ammo to hunt with. Your 230gr ammo will put a hurt on small game for sure, as my 5/8 steel (252gr) is going out at ~185fps and hits extremely hard. I'm using 5/16OD tubes, 8.25" static length and a 38+ draw.
> 
> ...


I tried Nico style 64s but they just didnt work for me, they broke as i was tying them, and accuracy was way off. I have watched his videos tho, he sure makes them work! And I wouldnt trust my self past even 20 yards, but i will for sure have to get used to the trajectory.

Thanks for the input


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok i guess this would be the appropriate place to reiterate that draw weight USUALLY matters very little next to draw length, active length, and the retraction rate of your bands. However, when shooting large or heavy ammo with alot of inertia or wind resistance, the extra draw weight really helps get it started. When i was little, and I mean little, I had a wire frame wrist rockety thingy and the tubes were super heavy for me and I was really short, so i could only draw them around halfway, I only had rocks to shoot, but even then I killed a crow with a rock and I was like 6. Anyways, I pretty much always use tbg, and ive recently started casting lead cylinders. With one of the biggest ones i could actually feel the slingshot being under powered and struggling to pull the slug, when they hit the fork tips the bands had no energy left at all. Later that day i got my first rts and I still have a brutal scar above my hip bone.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Something0riginal said:


> Ok i guess this would be the appropriate place to reiterate that draw weight USUALLY matters very little next to draw length, active length, and the retraction rate of your bands. However, when shooting large or heavy ammo with alot of inertia or wind resistance, the extra draw weight really helps get it started. When i was little, and I mean little, I had a wire frame wrist rockety thingy and the tubes were super heavy for me and I was really short, so i could only draw them around halfway, I only had rocks to shoot, but even then I killed a crow with a rock and I was like 6. Anyways, I pretty much always use tbg, and ive recently started casting lead cylinders. With one of the biggest ones i could actually feel the slingshot being under powered and struggling to pull the slug, when they hit the fork tips the bands had no energy left at all. Later that day i got my first rts and I still have a brutal scar above my hip bone.


Now you've made me scared!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

RUBEN_CO said:


> Something0riginal said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i guess this would be the appropriate place to reiterate that draw weight USUALLY matters very little next to draw length, active length, and the retraction rate of your bands. However, when shooting large or heavy ammo with alot of inertia or wind resistance, the extra draw weight really helps get it started. When i was little, and I mean little, I had a wire frame wrist rockety thingy and the tubes were super heavy for me and I was really short, so i could only draw them around halfway, I only had rocks to shoot, but even then I killed a crow with a rock and I was like 6. Anyways, I pretty much always use tbg, and ive recently started casting lead cylinders.* With one of the biggest ones i could actually feel the slingshot being under powered and struggling to pull the slug, when they hit the fork tips the bands had no energy left at all. Later that day i got my first rts and I still have a brutal scar above my hip bone.*
> ...


That is one of the things you should avoid ..... under powered light fast bands and real heavy ammo !

I do everything I can to match my tubes to the ammo I use. I have 3060 and Green Dub Dub for ammo in the 86-184gr area, and 5/16OD for 184-315gr area. that is a pretty good range with each but OK I feel. I do not feel comfortable shooting 315gr in the lighter tubes, although I might be OK. I might add my bands are ~8.25" long static for a 38-40 inch draw. I try to keep my bands at a 460-480% at full draw ... which means I don't have bands that are way longer then they need be to eliminated slop and entanglement of the power source.

Read everything you can on the power rangers threads and go from there. One of the things that I did was look at the perimeters I wanted and went from their. The most important thing for safety *I did* was not to over power myself with my abilities and what I felt comfortable with. I wanted more power than what I'm shooting now , but you have to be realistic too and you must know yourself.

I'm very, very safety conscience and although I could get more speed by extending my draw to butterfly .. I don't feel comfortable 100% of the time ! It is the time that you physically let down or get sloppy, (bad ammo load, wrong ammo, twisted bands, torn or warn bands or pouch, sloppy release) that an accident is much more likely to happen. A smashed broken finger or an RTS is not my idea of having fun !!!!

I love shooting my slings, I have them set up with the most optimum tubes for my strength and heavy ammo weights I generally use, giving me a very powerful tool in the field .... and because of that I treat them with great respect.

wll


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Wll,

Now I'm considering moving away from heavy ammo all together, but I will take this into consideration when formulating band setups from now on,

The heads up is much appreciated.


----------



## New dog old tricks (Jun 13, 2013)

If you can get your hands on some gum rubber bands, you could try singles. They normally are about 18-20mm wide and cut them for butterfly. If you are that way inclined. That's how I chuck rock of that size.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks


----------

